# [SOLVED] trying to make a website



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

hi guys, im trying to create a website. im using this thing called the file transfer protocol. i got my domain from awardspace and create a ftp account there. downloaded filezilla and tried to connect to my ftp account but i keep getting this 530 login incorrect error. does anyone here know how to solve this problem? i tried to google it but it didnt help me much. its my first time so other opinions to create a websites are very much welcomed. but i just wanna work with html cause i like customizing everything. so thanks in advance guys!


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Be sure you are using the correct login credentials. Also, be sure you use the right port and host name.


----------



## mossman65 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*

Try using the username and password they supplied you in the setup of the account. Sometimes it takes a little while for a new FTP account to work.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*



Awardspace's Blog said:


> •FTP Host: All FTP Hosts are listed in your Control Panel, FTP Manager section on the bottom of the page;
> •FTP Username: FTP username(s) are listed in your Control Panel, FTP Manager section;
> •FTP Password: The one you have assigned to your FTP account, for the default one FTP account if you haven’t changed it, the password is the same as your initial hosting account password;
> •FTP Port: 21


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

problem may be related to firezilla.

Please open up windows file exlorer.

In the address bar put:

ftp://yourdomain.com

It should prompt you to log in.

If you can get in the problem is firezilla, if not contact your host.


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*



mossman65 said:


> Try using the username and password they supplied you in the setup of the account. Sometimes it takes a little while for a new FTP account to work.


i am using the user name they supplied. they just gave me a client id. i dont think i can change the username cause im using the free account.


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*



Laxer said:


> problem may be related to firezilla.
> 
> Please open up windows file exlorer.
> 
> ...


when i try to open that up there is a pop up that says that i cannot connect to the server.


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*

hey guys i manage to make some progress with some trial and error but im stuck again. this time when i try to copy my html file over i get this 550 index.html (thats what i named my file as) permission denied. now what?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

WS_FTP - Error: 550 permission denied

Log into your host and adjust the folder/ ftp settings


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*



Laxer said:


> WS_FTP - Error: 550 permission denied
> 
> Log into your host and adjust the folder/ ftp settings



what do i change my settings to? and it says that i need a write permission. what is that?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

the ability to add to a page....

there are 3 types of permissions, read,write, modify.

Reading rights should be available to everyone (7)

Write and Modify should be just you (5)


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*

ok i managed to change the permissions but now when i type my host name into my url i get this "page you are looking for is either not existing or cannot be displayed". i tried to create a file directory with my host name but again i didnt have permission.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

are you getting a 404 error? Page not found?

Or insufficient rights?

To have the site load you need an index page in the Root of your site (/)


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*

no i just get a blank page saying " the page you are looking for either cannot be displayed or does not exist ".

i do have an index.html page which i created and copied to my root site.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

can you show me the site structure?

Depending on your host your index may need to go into /public_html/


----------



## wickedsick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: trying to make a website*

hey! i managed to solve the problem. what i did wrong was type in the url wrong. in awardspace, they provide u with a url at the bottom of the page on the domain manager tab. i typed in that url and it worked! 

so thank you guys for the support


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: trying to make a website*

No problem, glad you were able to get everything resolved.

Let us know if you run into anymore problems.


----------

